# Does a groomer make a big difference when cutting reel low?



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm in the market for a new reel mower. The greens mowers and some other reel mowers have a spring tine groomer to help lift the grass just before cutting. Is this something I should consider a necessity when deciding on a mower?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I know on my Flex 2120. You cannot run the groomer with the high cut kit. Max height with groomer is 1/4 inch. Max cut without groomer with high cut kit is 1". I took my groomer off, Remember that there is a completely different height adjustment for the groomer. every time you change heights you will have to adjust the groomer as well. Do you cut year round under 1/4 of an inch?


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

The groomer on my GM1000 only goes down so far, it wont do anything with mine at 1" heights. I believe its meant for greens mowing heights.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I will be mowing at 1/2". Do you think the groomer will work at this height?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I cut at .500 on PGR and I thought the groomer would be a game changer. I used it for the first couple cuts and pulled it off.


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> I will be mowing at 1/2". Do you think the groomer will work at this height?


I think you should be able to get it down far enough at 1/2"


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

So now where is it mentioned that I have found, on my GM 1000 I went from 1" to .63, the groomer would not lower enough. So there are two "set" nuts, one on each side of the groomer. The process is, loosen the nut, turn the black knob clockwise until it stops, loosen the nut on the other side, rinse and repeat. For raising, I imagine it would be just the opposite.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> I'm in the market for a new reel mower. The greens mowers and some other reel mowers have a spring tine groomer to help lift the grass just before cutting. Is this something I should consider a necessity when deciding on a mower?


Anticipated cut height and grass type play a huge role. .500" KBG or PRG, not so much. .375" Bermuda, def makes an impact.

Also understand that a groomer will significantly lengthen your mower's "wheelbase" so if your lawn is not fairly level, you're more likely to scalp the high spots and float over any dips. Gentle transitions will not be a problem.


----------

